# Sexual tension at work



## Butters Stotch (Nov 9, 2012)

I have this unbelievable urge to touch, be touched by my coworker. We're joking but we're not close. Sometimes when she's talking to me, I zone out listening to the sound of her voice trying to control the urge to kiss her on the neck.
Call me crazy, but I think she likes me although you can't really tell the sexual tension coming from her.
She's open to hang out outside of work but to me friends with benefits would be all that I need.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Just be careful not to get caught up in some sexual harassment stuff.

What happened to make you think she likes you?


----------



## Butters Stotch (Nov 9, 2012)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Just be careful not to get caught up in some sexual harassment stuff.
> 
> What happened to make you think she likes you?


She's always overly energetic with me and seeks my attention even on the most insignificant things. She does touch me but she tries to play it off which makes it unnatural.
Also, this may be my ego but I consider myself to be real funny, good looking and well dressed. I usually get eyeballed by other women at the workplace. What's not to like?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ask her out and see what she says and how she reacts. Do not just kiss her out of the blue at work. That could blow up badly.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

terrible idea getting involved with co-workers


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Happened to me when I saw a hot young couple making out in line waiting to buy condoms. I took my break and rubbed one out.


----------

